# Do English people have LIME TEA when they are nervous?



## kuleshov

In Spain people drink LIME FLOWER TEA when they are overexcited. What do people in English speaking countries call LIME FLOWER TEA?

Do English people drink LIME FLOWER TEA?

If you don't, what herbal infusion do you drink when you feel nervous or overexcited.

Cheers


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello kuleshov,

Your question assumes, incorrectly, that people mostly drink herbal infusions as an antidote to excess excitement.  Those relatively few of us who do drink herbal infusions for mood adjustment drink a variety of preparations, many of which include chamomile, hibiscus flowers, and other ingredients.  Most of the population uses other substances to calm down.  

The above is true for the U.S.  It is not intended to apply to any other English speaking country, though I suspect that the "other substances" part is widespread.


----------



## kuleshov

That's was exactly what I wanted to know. I had the impression that in English speaking countries people don't drink herbal infusions as often as people do in Spain -at least with only one herb-. In Spain CHAMOMILE TEA and LIME TEA are drunk by most people, and everybody knows what they are.

thanks.


----------



## estro

Most people in the British Isles drink tea, in fact it's a national past-time, but hot tea with milk, not the "herbal lime flower"-type variety. I'm sure there are plenty of people who do drink such infusions too, but it's not such a very typical thing here. When feeling nervous or under the weather, "a nice cuppa" (cup of tea) is what most people here would have. Although not me personally.


----------



## mirx

estro said:


> Most people in the British Isles drink tea, in fact it's a national past-time, but hot tea with milk, not the "herbal lime flower"-type variety. I'm sure there are plenty of people who do drink such infusions too, but it's not such a very typical thing here. When feeling nervous or under the weather, "a nice cuppa" (cup of tea) is what most people here would have. Although not me personally.


 
The same is true for Ireland.

I don't think this is as widespread in Canada, or Australia where the weather is much warmer.

I know and love chai, which is drunk in India, although I am not sure the main purpose is to ease tension or nervousness.

Regards.


----------



## Janey UK

estro said:


> Most people in the British Isles drink tea, in fact it's a national past-time, but hot tea with milk, not the "herbal lime flower"-type variety. I'm sure there are plenty of people who do drink such infusions too, but it's not such a very typical thing here. When feeling nervous or under the weather, "a nice cuppa" (cup of tea) is what most people here would have. Although not me personally.



Yes, I would say that either coffee or traditional black tea with milk are the things that are drunk most often in England regardless of mood, even when one is feeling agitated or nervous. Also, it seems to be a national reflex to  offer hot sugary tea (ugh!) to someone who has had a slight shock (a minor car accident for example) in the belief that the combination of tea, milk and sugar will have a restorative and calming effect on the person's nerves.

Of all the herbal infusions, chamomile is the one that I believe is most well-known in England for its calming properties, but I have the strong impression that you wouldn't find it in many households. Certainly when I offer a cup of chamomile tea to my guests I am invariably refused with a wrinkling of the nose and a comment such "I'd prefer a proper cup of tea please!" However, if supermarket shelves are any indication, there is a growing demand for fruit, herbal, green or chai teas, so if you were to ask this question again in 5 years time you might get a different answer!

In all honesty, for the time being at least, I think English people are more likely to reach for a stiff G&T (gin and tonic) rather than a cup of lime flower tea if they're a bit stressed!


----------



## alexacohen

kuleshov said:


> In Spain people drink LIME FLOWER TEA when they are overexcited.


Er... do we?


----------



## alacant

I've lived in Spain for years and in my experience there are a lot more people taking tranquilizers than drinking lime tea???


----------



## mirx

alacant said:


> I've lived in Spain for years and in my experience there are a lot more people taking tranquilizers than drinking lime tea???


 
This is true, I think Kuleshov meant it as in a traditional way. Like in the soap operas people usually will offer a cup of tea.


----------



## Etcetera

What about a Russian contribution?

Frankly speaking, I know nobody who would drink any special sort of tea when they feel nervous. Of course, I know that some sorts of tea may ease tension, but I normally don't think about it when I'm drinking tea. And I suppose it's the case with most of my compatriots.


----------



## mally pense

As a sporadic drinker of herbal teas, I must say I don't recall seeing Lime Flower Tea on the shelves amidst the Peppermint and Camomile and the various obscure and bizarre combinations of unlikely sounding plants, but I do notice that I have in a selection pack "Camomile & Limeflower" so I will give that a try. The only problem is that I'm not feeling nervous or overexcited, so I won't be able to report on its efficacy or otherwise in calming these mental states.


----------



## mally pense

I must admit now I'm getting pretty nervous as to what it will taste like....

Oh, and is it only in England that the manufacturers find it necessary to add the instruction "Always drink without milk"?


----------



## kuleshov

In Spain if someone is feeling nervous, the typical advice would be "Tómate una tila." = "Have a linden blossom tea." We could say it's part of our collective unconscious, as Jung would put it, even though people rarely drink it or have a packet home.

It's obvious, this infusion is not as known elsewhere as it is here in Spain. That's why it is so difficult to find an equivalent. It's definitely not in your collective unconscious.

Cheers


----------



## mally pense

Definitely not in our collective unconsious, not even our conscious 

I must admit that having now sampled my Camomile & Limeflower, all my nervousness about how it will taste has completely dissipated.


----------



## mirx

kuleshov said:


> In Spain if someone is feeling nervous, the typical advice would be "Tómate una tila." = "Have a linden blossom tea." We could say it's part of our collective unconscious, as Jung would put it, even though people rarely drink it or have a packet home.
> 
> It's obvious, this infusion is not as known elsewhere as it is here in Spain. That's why it is so difficult to find an equivalent. It's definitely not in your collective unconscious.
> 
> Cheers


 
It is also the most common offer in México.



mally pense said:


> Definitely not in our collective unconsious, not even our conscious
> 
> I must admit that having now sampled my Camomile & Limeflower, all my nervousness about how it will taste has completely dissipated.


 
What do you think of it?

And to answer your other question, no, I don't think in México manufacturers have to specify that Limeflower tea are to be drunk without milk, this doesn't mean that some people, because of their own specific likes, will actually add milk to herbal infusions.

Regards.


----------



## beakman

kuleshov said:


> In Spain if someone is feeling nervous, the typical advice would be "Tómate una tila." = "Have a linden blossom tea." We could say it's part of our collective unconscious, as Jung would put it, even though people rarely drink it or have a packet home.
> 
> It's obvious, this infusion is not as known elsewhere as it is here in Spain. That's why it is so difficult to find an equivalent. It's definitely not in your collective unconscious.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, Kuleshov!
You're right, here in Spain people often give you advice to have lime tea when you're nervous. (personally I agree that it may help if you believe in it!) I found it out myself when I first time came to Spain. I can't agree with you that this infusión is not as known elsewhere as here in Spain. I was brought up in Russia and my mother used to give to us "tila" when we caught a cold. She alway used to use it for this purpose (together with other herbs)! We always went to pick up lime flowers when the lime trees were blossoming. because in Russia it is considered to be a remedy for cold! But not for nervous. So, when I fistly came to Spain it surprised me that people use "tila" for their nerves. As for me, I like lime tea as coffee or tea and I always have it even though I'm not nervous.
Best regards,
Beakman.


----------



## anglomania1

Here in Italy a lot of people drink camomile tea in the evening before going to bed -though I think scientifically it doesn't help - it may be an old wives tale!!
Anglo


----------



## mally pense

anglomania1 said:


> Here in Italy a lot of people drink camomile tea in the evening before going to bed -though I think scientifically it doesn't help - it may be an old wives tale!!
> Anglo


 
Yes, but it's better than drinking 'normal' tea and coffee. It makes me nervous to think how many people finish the evening with a strong coffee


----------



## anglomania1

I always have a normal tea before going to bed - I must be immune because I sleep like a log!! The problem is not the caffeine but the fact that I need to go to the toilet after a couple of hours!!! But that would happen with water, too!!


----------



## alacant

anglomania1 said:


> I always have a normal tea before going to bed - I must be immune because I sleep like a log!! The problem is not the caffeine but the fact that I need to go to the toilet after a couple of hours!!! But that would happen with water, too!!


 
Too much information, I feel!


----------



## palomnik

Etcetera said:


> Frankly speaking, I know nobody who would drink any special sort of tea when they feel nervous. Of course, I know that some sorts of tea may ease tension, but I normally don't think about it when I'm drinking tea. And I suppose it's the case with most of my compatriots.


 
I'm surprised to know it, Etcetera. My Russian wife was the one who got me drinking липовый чай, ie., tila/linden tea, and she has shown an affinity for verbena and camomile as well, although verbena is incredibly difficult to find in the USA. Russian specialty stores here in the USA often stock a variety of herbal teas, imported from Russia.

But then there is a strong folk tradition in some circles in Russia for making herbal infusions (red peppers, buffalo grass, caraway seeds) with vodka rather than water -  strictly "for medicinal purposes", of course - at least it is if my wife's family is any indicator. While I'm on the subject, perhaps when people ask for "camomile" (manzanilla) in the Hispanic world, maybe they really want a glass of sherry!


----------



## beakman

palomnik said:


> I'm surprised to know it, Etcetera. My Russian wife was the one who got me drinking липовый чай, ie., tila/linden tea, and she has shown an affinity for verbena and camomile as well, although verbena is incredibly difficult to find in the USA. Russian specialty stores here in the USA often stock a variety of herbal teas, imported from Russia.
> 
> But then there is a strong folk tradition in some circles in Russia for making herbal infusions (red peppers, buffalo grass, caraway seeds) with vodka rather than water - strictly "for medicinal purposes", of course - at least it is if my wife's family is any indicator. While I'm on the subject, perhaps when people ask for "camomile" (manzanilla) in the Hispanic world, maybe they really want a glass of sherry!


 
I think that Russian are fond of making herbal teas and brews. (I also have a storage of different herbs. My mother always send me some of them which are difficult to find here in Spain from Russia, e.g. Зверобой" ( "corazoncillo" o "hipérico"). What regards infusions with vodka, I know Russian people who do like using such a cure. Personally, I don't think it helps to get recovered, they have it as palomnik said "strictly for medical purposes" -some of the followers of this method have it when they are not ill, they are looking for an excuse to have it).
As for manzanilla, it happened to me in several ocasions that I asked for a manzanilla and a barman wanted to give me a glass of sherry instead of a camomile tea. I noticed that eldery men in Andalusia prefer it to the infusion, and they drink it before lunch (I bet if you ask for "manzanilla" in a bar at about 13 or 14 p.m. you'll be given a glass of sherry!).


----------



## palomnik

beakman said:


> As for manzanilla, it happened to me in several ocasions that I asked for a manzanilla and a barman wanted to give me a glass of sherry instead of a camomile tea. I noticed that eldery men in Andalusia prefer it to the infusion, and they drink it before lunch (I bet if you ask for "manzanilla" in a bar at about 13 or 14 p.m. you'll be given a glass of sherry!).


 
I thought that manzanilla was a particular type of dry - _very_ dry - sherry, and not sherry in general.  Am I correct in that?


----------



## Mate

Moderator note: 

Please keep the discussion focused on the main question as posed in post #1.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------

